# Kitless explanation



## dwilson (Jan 25, 2015)

Is there an general explanation of what "Kitless" means some where on site? 
Thanks
 Doug


----------



## mredburn (Jan 25, 2015)

A true definition, not really. We have discussed it and not really come to a definite answer.
Generaly its a reference to a pen made without using the hardware from a commercially available kit. Some exclude tubes, some dont.


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 25, 2015)

Doug, did you read the articles in the library?


----------



## dwilson (Jan 25, 2015)

plano_harry said:


> Doug, did you read the articles in the library?



Some, I have a hard time searching this site, I am a new to pen turning and don't have the vocabulary to do a proper search for what I  think I want. I have learned to use the bottom box in the sites search engine though . 
 Still, I would like an example of why people are threading their blanks instead of some type of push in device as it seems you still use kits with these pens?
Doug


----------



## mredburn (Jan 25, 2015)

They do not always use a kit as a basis for making the pen. The pen you build may not correspond to the parts from any kit. they make their own caps and front sections and use the threads they like bests. Several of the members make their pens from scratch using  a  premade clip. They buy the feed and nib and convertor or ink cartridge from one of several sources and make the rest themselves.  Some dont use a clip and others make their own clips as well.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 25, 2015)

Also the threaded inserts in commercial kits are usually threaded in a different type thread than you can match. So you either cut your own threads or use both parts.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jan 27, 2015)

What I have understood by following many discussions is that the kit-less pen must have the cap , body and sections made without using kit parts, the clip could be made or used a ready made [ ie purchased from regular suppliers]. if filling mechanism is piston filler type- the pen maker makes it, but purchased converters from regular supplier is accepted. Nib and feed are of course not made by hand-these are purchased ie factory made. So primarily Kit-less is the pen in which the body is made by not using commercial kit parts. Kindly correct me if I understood wrongly.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 2, 2015)

There is no must have, but the generally accepted is that there are little to no externally manufactured hardware except for the actual ink delivery system (nib/cartridge or refill)

Kitless doesn't have to mean fountain pen either.  There are lots of ballpoints and rollerballs that are completely custom as well.


----------

